# New Codes



## rmihvacr (Mar 29, 2012)

As a service HVACR contractor in Florida the increasingly stringent codes have put us contractors who play by the rules at a significant disadvantage. The D.O.E. rules that took effect on March 15 mandate the appliance installed have an A.R.I. # Essentially replacing a condenser only is not a viable option if pulling permits. So they have effectively encouraged the practice of work without a permit. Working without a permit in Florida makes it impossible for a contractor to lean and foreclose on a house that does not pay, as well as exposing the homeowner to fines and additional charges. Furthermore the manufacturers continue to sell and profit from the sale of condensers only. Obviously some condenser only replacements can still be A.R.I. rated if both pieces are still being made, but the majority will not be A.R.I. matched. Furthermore, Goodman carries a line of "G.M.C." condensers that there is NO A.R.I. rating for and they sell them like Hotcakes. Where is the accountability for these entities that could really effect change? In addition, the apartment/timeshare complexes are still slapping unmatched condensers with no reprisals. Your thoughts please!


----------



## acefurnacefixer (Jun 18, 2009)

rmihvacr said:


> As a service HVACR contractor in Florida the increasingly stringent codes have put us contractors who play by the rules at a significant disadvantage. The D.O.E. rules that took effect on March 15 mandate the appliance installed have an A.R.I. # Essentially replacing a condenser only is not a viable option if pulling permits. So they have effectively encouraged the practice of work without a permit. Working without a permit in Florida makes it impossible for a contractor to lean and foreclose on a house that does not pay, as well as exposing the homeowner to fines and additional charges. Furthermore the manufacturers continue to sell and profit from the sale of condensers only. Obviously some condenser only replacements can still be A.R.I. rated if both pieces are still being made, but the majority will not be A.R.I. matched. Furthermore, Goodman carries a line of "G.M.C." condensers that there is NO A.R.I. rating for and they sell them like Hotcakes. Where is the accountability for these entities that could really effect change? In addition, the apartment/timeshare complexes are still slapping unmatched condensers with no reprisals. Your thoughts please!


 plead your case with local board members at board meetings.....but i am sure they will make you out to look like an idiot. Its the economy that is driving the "side jobbers"....if the public would not be looking for a "good deal" they would not have any work. very few people can afford to pay waht we have to charge to do it legal and right. If a customer ask me to do it "off the books"....then its strickly a cash job with absolutely no warranty of any kind.


----------

